# Best Magnesium Supplement?



## dressage_diva (14 June 2012)

My horse has been out of work for most of this year due to injury and is currently on just grass and forage, but I'm worried he may be lacking in magnesium as have noticed that as there is now less grass in his paddock he's started getting a slight muscle tremor.  Because he's such a good doer and overweight after so long out of work, I don't want to give him any hard feed or turn him out in a better paddock, but I think he's lacking the necessary vitamins/minerals.  Can anyone recommend a good mineral supplement that is high in magnesium (don't mind it having other ingredients, as long as there is a good amount of Mg in it!)?

I've got the vet coming out to see him soon for other reasons, so was going to mention it to them too, but in the meantime I thought I'd start researching a good supplement.  Thanks


----------



## Brownmare (14 June 2012)

Forageplus summer balancer has high levels of all the most commonly deficient minerals in UK forage. I buy their individual minerals for mixing my own custom supplements and they are very high quality and purity so good value for money.


----------



## dressage_diva (14 June 2012)

Brownmare said:



			Forageplus summer balancer has high levels of all the most commonly deficient minerals in UK forage. I buy their individual minerals for mixing my own custom supplements and they are very high quality and purity so good value for money.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I hadn't heard of Forageplus, so I'll definitely look into that


----------



## Kat (14 June 2012)

Equine america magnitude


----------



## StormyGale (14 June 2012)

Hi I use Magnitude on all my horses even the little shetland and it works really well i think - when I got the shetland he had really bad feet and wasn't in great condition although was up to weight - just give him a little handful of chaff and mix in the magnitude, my OTTBs have it in their normal feeds and seems to work great for them too - i've tried couple of others but this one is definately better value for money as scoop is tiny and you only need a little bit - you;'ll find that some say you need a loading period which is where you have to give them more to start with - ( same as magnitude) but you soon realise the scoop is massive and by a week or so you need another pot whereas magnitude lasts ages and is only very fine powder so mixes really well - so if you don't want to give loads of food with it it would mix in better with just a handful of chaff to give to your boy - and it is practically all Mg. hope this helps id swear by mine now.


----------



## Brownmare (14 June 2012)

Their website is http://shop.forageplus.com/ and if you are on ironstone like me you will need to make sure you are feeding plenty of copper and zinc as well as magnesium


----------



## dressage_diva (14 June 2012)

Thanks for the Magnitude recommendations



StormyGale said:



			...so if you don't want to give loads of food with it it would mix in better with just a handful of chaff to give to your boy - and it is practically all Mg. hope this helps id swear by mine now.
		
Click to expand...

He has a tiny handful of chaff at the moment anyways for his garlic and so he doesn't feel he's getting left out, so that would work fine


----------



## dressage_diva (14 June 2012)

Brownmare said:



			Their website is http://shop.forageplus.com/ and if you are on ironstone like me you will need to make sure you are feeding plenty of copper and zinc as well as magnesium 

Click to expand...

Thanks  Don't think we're on ironstone as the ground is always like clay (we're near the oxon-glos border)


----------



## StormyGale (14 June 2012)

ah that would be perfect for him then gotta watch the little monsters lol - one of my thoroughbreds had good feet the other didn't and since he's had the Magnitude his feet and hoof wall have really improved same with the shetland and thats the only thing thats changed in his diet so must have had some effect also does help calm too which is always a bonus as i really think its helped one of my OTTB focus more on rides rather than day dreaming like he used to so its defo worth a go.


----------



## dressage_diva (14 June 2012)

StormyGale said:



			ah that would be perfect for him then gotta watch the little monsters lol - one of my thoroughbreds had good feet the other didn't and since he's had the Magnitude his feet and hoof wall have really improved same with the shetland and thats the only thing thats changed in his diet so must have had some effect also does help calm too which is always a bonus as i really think its helped one of my OTTB focus more on rides rather than day dreaming like he used to so its defo worth a go.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it doesn't make mine too laid back - he's already horizontal most of the time!!!!


----------



## StormyGale (14 June 2012)

ha ha one of the OTTBs is like that people say their highly strung! lol i wish i'm the only one giving energy shots at fun rides to their TBs while everyone else is calming theres down - the most embarrassing thing happened when my friend called to ride out with me the other day and i had to explain i was late as he was lying asleep in the field and i felt bad waking him up lol had to in the end he would have stayed there all day - he had already eaten his breakfast barely moving his head to the bucket lol but he's the one with the bad feet so i figure if it works on his hooves its worth it to have to kick him on a little bit more lol although i wouldn't say it makes a massive calming difference the other TB is still pretty whizzy and hes on a higher amount lol


----------



## claribella (15 June 2012)

Would you consider using magnesium straight. I give my girl mag ox which is good. I get it from naturalhorsesupplies online.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (16 June 2012)

same here. The purer stuff is more expensive but more palatable (white, 95% pure); the less pure is grey-ish. 

Mine is a good doer and not fussy so she gets the grey stuff!


----------

